# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  عايزة اجابه هالسؤال ضروري اذا ممكن

## عبير عمر

ما الاثر القانوني المترتب على 

اعتبار عقد  البيع غير ناقل للملكية بطبيعته وانما يرتب التزاما بنقل الملكية

----------


## أحمد عزت المنشاوي

امكانية تسجيله

----------

